# Other Pets > Birds >  giving up my dream

## mommanessy247

i dreamed of owning a B&G macaw someday but had to give up that dream out of fear that my kids could very well be bitten. i just cant/wont trust a large bird to not bite them. i have to put my kiddos safety first, over my wants & dreams. im very sad though. i will however be getting cockatiels and am looking forward to that. ive had them before so i have oodles of experience with them.

----------


## SK_Exotics

Why not check out a mini macaw or a conure? Conures (especially green cheeck!) are pretty much pocket sized macaws. They are also less of a threat to fingers stuck in the cage!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Or you could keep the bird in an area the kids can't get to and keep the room locked. I've known people to have macaws and also have children. Don't give up on your dream. Just find a way to make it happen so that everyone stays safe and happy.

----------


## Minja777

I have a 10 year old Blue and Gold Macaw, a 2 yr old Sun Conure and 2 cockatiels , and while I would love to say don't give up your dreams of owning one , I honestly can't  :Sad:  , they love to be part of the action and where the fun is and would be miserable locked in a room away from everything,my macaw's cage is in my livingroom, if we're doing stuff in another room he'll call out until someone comes to him. They're extremely social flock birds.
If your children are younger and can't be trusted to not poke fingers in cages , I would say to maybe wait until they are older. 

I wouldn't give up completely but just put your dreams on hold? It's not impossible to do now though, but I would wait if you're feeling doubt.

Good luck

A bird I would suggest is a Lineolated Parakeet , I *love* them I always wanted one but have enough birds for now . But they're so cute ,and can learn to talk in cute tiny voices. If I ever got another bird it would be a Linnie hands down, I still think about getting one lol . Maybe.......someday...lol

----------


## FatBoy

I suggest 2 cockatiels...I just may have 2 I would give you!!!  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## j_h_smith

Proper training is the key.  I have a Jardine parrot.  When we bought her, we had 3 kids all under the age of 6.  Now I know the Jardine isn't the size of a B&G, but the same holds true.  Teaching the kids what they can and can't do is the key.  

Don't let your dreams fade because of this issue.  It's not neccessary.

Good Luck!
Jim Smith

----------


## Sinnipop

I'm going to say DON'T GIVE UP A DREAM.
You can still own a good bird. A macaw and any other bird, despite the way they act can always adapt to a family given time and patience. 
I have a Cockatiel, and a Parrotlet in the SAME flight cage, and I was told that they'd injure each other. It's been almost 2 years. They're best friends. <3
Just research, research, research!

----------


## Wapadi

How about a Cockatoo?  They come in all shapes and sizes and mine will even let a 3 year old hold him.  He wants nothing more than to sit in your lap and watch TV all day!!  He's almost 20 now but even as a baby he was very calm and anybody can handle him even strangers.  I have an umbrella cockatoo.  My next bird would definately be another cockatoo just a smaller variety.  I am in love with the little goffins!!

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

I have an African Grey and have raised 4 kids around him. We also have a B&G that has been a regular visitor for years. You need to train the bird AND the kids  :Wink:  In the end you just need to be comfortable in your decision and realize the bird is going to live under your roof A LOT longer than your kids will  :Wink:

----------


## David802

Never give up on a dream. 

Even if your kids are 1 -2 years old in 8 - 10 years they'll be plenty old enough to learn to be cautious of the bird. 

It's a lot easier to teach a kid not to mess with a bird than it is to teach a bird not to mess with a kid. 

Just my opinion, but like I said in the beginning. never give up on a dream  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

You can easily find a breeder, if you do research and ask them, who will sell you a hand fed baby that is not fully weaned yet.. This is the best way to get the bird to bond with you and your family. 

I purchased a green Quaker parrot years ago which had just started eating millet seed but still needed a couple hand feedings a day for a few more weeks.  All you need is the baby bird formula and feeding syringes. 

Let your entire family be involved with feeding time. Then the bird bonds strongly with all of you and should never regress as long as it is held, petted, scratched, and otherwise interacted with on a regular basis.

----------

